# Need marketing help!



## rabhobbes (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi---
Thought I'd get some opinions on doing marketing for my animal photography business (or lack thereof)...
I am trying to figure if it's me, the economy, or ????

Basically, here's where I am:

Did a booth at a dog-related fair recently...first time out, had different framed prints and merchandise of my pet portraits.
Everyone *LOVED* everything, which was great. Had TONS of people all day. I was giving away coupons, my spring pricing brochure, and running a drawing for a free session and 5x7. I had close to 80 entrants. BUT, so far, I cannot even give away the *****ing prize! The winner was notified twice, no response. Then I pulled more names at random, told them they have a free session and 5x7, and got *one* response. Another batch of about 15 entrants were notified they have a free session, no strings attached, and I got zero responses.

SO...I have about 50 more contact names I can do something with...but WHAT? These are people that on their own entered their info because they loved my stuff, and now I feel like I'm trying to run a scam or something. Getting frustrated. 

I have also been sending nice letters of introduction to vets, groomers, etc. (about 20 so far) about hanging my framed portraits in their places for free, or having my brochures available on their counter in trade for free photography for them, and I got one "maybe"...

I am NOT wanting to go the route of the "$10 picture with your pet day" at the local pet shop, it's not my style on alot of levels.

So, anyone have any advice, ideas, or anything? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bdavis (Apr 14, 2009)

That's some predicament you have there. I'm not sure what to tell you, I'm still trying to get my own thing up and running, but I could throw out some ideas.

You say you have contact information for all of these people but dont know what to do with it. I would think sending a nice letter to them and tri-fold brochure stuffed in an envelope might help some things along. You said they saw your work and liked it, well maybe by sending them a nice letter as well as a brochure with samples of your work on it would remind them what they liked about your photos.

I think you are going on the right track for having some businesses advertise for you in exchange for discounted or free photo sessions, but be careful they don't exploit you for it.

Here's a radical idea. Maybe the next time you have a booth at the fair, set up a mini studio and start shooting some pets. Of course you'll want some samples of your best work hanging up and maybe an assistant to help you run the booth. Also be sure to have plenty of business cards and brochures available for people to take. But back to the studio idea...Just get a simple 1 or 2 light set up and when people come to your booth, just ask if they would like some sample shots of their pets or something. Then just pop off a few and show them on the back of the camera to see what they think. If they like them you can give them your business card and tell them to contact you about purchasing them. This way you might be able to snag a few clients, but also get some more work for your portfolio as well. Seems like a win win to me. 

Other than that, I dont know what to tell you other than keep trying and dont give up. I've looked at your site and you do have some really nice work.


----------



## SnowNow12 (Apr 14, 2009)

At the next event, I would recommend setting up a mini studio (as said above) and photograph the animals. I would hand out your card that directs them to your site where they can view online proofs of their animal. Then, if they want, they can purchase photos from you or other pieces (mouse pads, cups, t-shirts, etc.). MIght not be the exact direction you want to go in right now, but it could get your name out there. Just a thought.


----------



## Moon Baby (Apr 14, 2009)

Set up a studio booth and shoot free, no sitting fee or anything. Prior to that, sign up at SmugMug Photo Sharing. Your photos look better here. or Zenfolio | hosting service for photo galleries | a place to learn and enjoy photography, wear a custom printed t-shirt or give out business cards with your link to the site. Set up proofs and price your prints and accessories. I'd provide a free 5x7 or 8x10 print apon a set amount purchase. 
That's as much as you can do atm, there isn't much of a demand for the type of photography you do. 
Another marketing idea is to advertise your business at local pet groomers, petsmart, petshops or any business that would accept commision to advertise you.

Good luck.


----------



## Marc Kurth (Apr 14, 2009)

What was your business model going into this? What did your research tell you about the market in terms of volume and pricing?

I hear frustration in your post, so I wonder what your projections and expectations were when you decided to invest in this.

Marc


----------



## rabhobbes (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and ideas everyone...

I _am_ doing marketing to try to get into petshops, groomers, etc...just not alot of yes's yet.  I am proposing doing "doggy photo days" at local dog daycare centers, and doing like suggested by directing the client to my site where they can view and purchase their prints, etc.

As for shooting at these events, my initial thoughts have been "no way."
First, I'm in Florida. It's *hot*.  There's no way me or the dogs would last to shoot at a booth (for the next 7 months anyway). That leaves indoor fairs...which would work.  It'd cost around $100 or more to get the space and pay for the electricity (that's another thing...some of these fairs don't have electricity available or you have to pay double fees to get it) .  

I may sign up for a booth at an indoor fair here but it's not until September...

I was trying to avoid the quick, on the spot shoot type thing, it seems like if someone did that they might spend $30 on merchandise or prints, and be done with it for the next couple years as far as getting their pet portraits done.  There's also not a ton of creativity shooting like that... a few minutes per animal at a 10 x10 booth seems limiting in that respect. 

 What I don't get, and was my initial main question, is why no one even wants to claim thier ABSOLUTELY FREE session and portrait, especially since they are the ones who took the time to enter?  Maybe it is a timing, spur of the moment, impulse buy, and that shooting on location like a fair is the only way to get clients, but it shouldn't be! 

As for my business model, I did do research in my area and online for other larger markets, and there seems to be a very small handfull doing *just *animal photography in my area...and to tell the truth I also didn't care for the quality or look of what is out there in my area.  Also, business marketing people, other  acquaintances, as well as my own pet related market research, shows an increase in spending in the pet-related industry.  People love their pets, and spend $ on them. Maybe not right at this moment in this crap economy, but there is definitely a market.  I also worked at an Animal Photography studio years ago, he has since taken his studio mobile and is still in  business--but he always had bookings at his studio, so yes, there is definitely a market for it.  If I was half as busy as he was, I'd be happy.

 I have no illusions of making this a full time thing at all...I planned on using this year to market, build business contacts and clients and see where it leads. 

Yes, I am frustrated a little...the level of excitement and interest in my work has been extremely high, and it seems like that should translate at least a little into appointments.  

Anyway, thanks for the input!


----------



## bdavis (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm just going to add that you may not need electricity at one of these indoor fairs. You could simply put a speedlight flash into a softbox or umbrella. It would run on batteries so there's no need to be sucking up tons of electricity.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Apr 15, 2009)

rabhobbes said:


> What I don't get, and was my initial main question, is why no one even wants to claim thier ABSOLUTELY FREE session and portrait, especially since they are the ones who took the time to enter? Maybe it is a timing, spur of the moment, impulse buy, and that shooting on location like a fair is the only way to get clients, but it shouldn't be!


 
It's possible that in this case, FREE is actually backfiring.  Especially at things like a fair, _everybody_ is giving away free stuff.  Maybe there is some perception that if you're offering a free session, that you're not very good.

You might try the opposite approach by, for example, saying that you will only photograph pets that you deem photo-worthy, and that you require a $50 up front payment to reserve their spot.  And, by the way, you are booked for the next 2 weeks so they better sign up soon.

A bit extreme, perhaps, but telling people that their pets aren't worthy of having their picture taken might get people signing up with you.

Just a thought...


----------



## rabhobbes (Apr 15, 2009)

I will eat my own shorts if that works 

...I may just try it!


----------



## mamun (Apr 18, 2009)

for marketing you need financing. by financing it is easier for you.


----------



## guitarkid (Apr 20, 2009)

I hear your frustration and I feel the same.  Maybe it's the economy.  I blew my savings throwing good money after bad, researching marketing countless hours at night when I should be sleeping, where to place ads, etc.  I strategically placed ads in the areas that were most popular in my area.  I spoke to friends of friends who are girls and brides to see what magazines they pickup, where they look, etc.  I have been in a few large publications, centered around Chicago, modern bride, david's bridal, websites such as the knot, and others.  Nothing works well, especially this year.  My wife suggests pulling all advertising to see what happens.  I have mailing lists that brides subscribe to and they know they will be contacted by someone.  But, when I email them, it's as if my emails are sent to no one....and they are asking for info!  I too feel like we can't give stuff away, even though everyone who sees our work loves it.  Potential clients just seem to disappear.  I don't know if I should raise prices by $500 or drop by $500.  We're right in the pocket with most studios.  I have no high expectations.  It is really odd.  This year is worse than last.  It's as if I have never done photography, have no site, have no advertising...that's how dead it is.  I hear this from a lot of vendors, who think it could be the economy to blame.  Right now I'm chalking it up to it is what it is, I am doing my best.  Good luck!


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Apr 20, 2009)

guitarkid said:


> I hear your frustration and I feel the same. Maybe it's the economy...Potential clients just seem to disappear. I don't know if I should raise prices by $500 or drop by $500.


 
Raise your prices.  I think the economy is being used as an excuse for poor marketing (not referring to you specifically; just a general comment).  While it's true that potential customers who are struggling financially have even less to spend than they did, people who had lots of money to spend _still_ have money to spend.

A billionnaire who is now a millionaire is _still_ a millionnaire.  Our economy sucks, but that doesn't mean that Porsche, Ferarri, Gucci, and Tiffany's are all going to go out of business.

Raise your prices.  But stop marketing to "regular folks" who are now without jobs, and are struggling to pay the rent.  Raise your prices and market to people who have lots of money.

Poor economy or not, people are still going to buy pictures.  You just have to change the way you market, and change who you're marketing to.  Be different than your competitors, adjust to the times we're living in... but most importantly (and this holds true no matter what the economy is like), _market to people who have the money to buy what you're selling_.


----------



## JE Kay (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll get blasted and flamed for this, but I'm saying it anyway.

As someone who went this route before, here it is. People who attend and show at dog shows are the worst people to deal with. All you need to do is rent 'Best of Show' you'll have your answer to everything dog show related. The movie is a documentary, it's not a comedy, that's the way these people _really_ are. 

We spent money on promo, marketing you name it. These people are insane. I went through all this, I once asked a lady who was at our booth what she wanted, _what would you like me to do? You tell me and I'll shoot it, no charge_. She just couldn't make up her mind. People who show are nuts, people who attend shows and are 'dog people' are just as nuts. NOT dog owners but 'dog people'. _You know who you are._ 

Run far, run fast, run now. It's a pleasure shooting horse events compared to the dog stuff, and that's saying something. 

And for the record we have 2 dogs and run a thoroughbred horse farm so I'm not anti pets, dogs horses or whatever. I'm anti dog show people... :lmao::lmao: (_but I'm not bitter_)


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 21, 2009)

Before I started out I worked second shooter for a mate, successful tog now ret, his advice was never to offer "free" shoots, everyone suspects a scam, offer the sitting include one portrait for a reasonable price, too high it fails, too low they think you're crap, then target your market, that market is the woman of the house, advertise in the local paper on the women's page, usually weekly, include a pic, tell them its a special deal for a limited period and sit back ready to answer the phone (landline)

I think dogs/pets will be a very restrictive market, personally I wouldn't pay for my dog/pet to be photographed, especially in these lean times, my suggestion to you would be to branch out and offer a more general service. 

By the way, between xmas and easter is always a slack time photographically, it always picks up spring/summer then you need to start planning/shooting the xmas deal from october on. H


----------



## rabhobbes (Apr 21, 2009)

> As someone who went this route before, here it is. People who attend and show at dog shows are the worst people to deal with. All you need to do is rent 'Best of Show' you'll have your answer to everything dog show related. The movie is a documentary, it's not a comedy, that's the way these people _really_ are.


 
That movie is hilarious...I cannot watch a dog show on TV and not hear the stupid commentary from the movie...it IS exactly like the movie.
But, I had not planned on shooting at dog shows exclusively, what I was talking about was more the 'family fun day, pet-related, bring your pet" fairs run locally.



> I think dogs/pets will be a very restrictive market, personally I wouldn't pay for my dog/pet to be photographed, especially in these lean times, my suggestion to you would be to branch out and offer a more general service.


 
Oh, I do offer more general services...just haven't pushed it. Wanted to try the exclusive pet portrait route first. 

Anyway, we'll see...I do have a meeting with a local doggy daycare center tomorrow about shooting clients' dogs, and I just partnered up with my local Humane Society, I shoot the dogs for their website adoptions, and they are going to put my promo materials in their office and adoption packets.  I also did get another response from my contest, they are very into having their dog and family portraits done.

We will see...Thanks for all the input.


----------



## andrew99 (Apr 22, 2009)

I imagine that the reason people don't take you up on your free offer is that they think there will be a hard sell at some point.  A friend of mine got a coupon for a free session and 8x10 from Sears portrait studio (ugh, I know).  She decided not to go since she's worried about dealing with persistent sales people and thinks she will not get out of there without spending money.  Wether that's true or not, who knows, but probably a lot of people think that way.


----------

